# DNP Crystal and powder



## Brazenly (Aug 17, 2017)

How do I tell the difference between the two, pics of them both would be handy, thanks


----------



## Brazenly (Aug 17, 2017)

Or can you tell me which this is


----------



## stonetag (Aug 17, 2017)

You win the prize for the day!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 17, 2017)

Looks like cornmeal. Get yourself some chicken and fry em up.


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 18, 2017)

Is Powder normaly


----------

